

Show HN: How to get users for your website/app - pghimire

Hello HN!<p>I created BetaUsersNow.com with the goal of allowing startups get immediate access to a pool of Targeted users and immediate feedback during their beta phase. The goal is to come in handy especially for recently launched startup or app, which do not have a siginificant user-base yet but would like to have users from their target demographics interact with their site/app and give feedback. During our beta phase, we have been signing up users from all walks of life and have collected their detailed demographic information - including city, state, country, Gender,Birth Year, Yearly Household Income, marital Status, Web/Computer Expertise, Web Usage on a Typical Day, Areas of Interest and device ownership (iPhone, iPad) etc. This will allow a recently launched startup to directly go to a pool of its target demographics and test products out. In a nutshell, the site will provide you a pool of targeted users, that fall within your target demographics, who will signnup at your website, follow your instructions to use your website, app and give you actionable feedback.<p>I would like to invite founders and developers to try out the service and give me any feedback that would help it improve. Thanks!
======
imcqueen
I think I would use this, depending on the quality of the tester. $9 per user
is a little expensive. There are a lot of traditional marketing techniques
that could get you users for less than a $9 CPA - especially since it's $9 +
you're giving away the product for free.

~~~
pghimire
Do you have any suggestions? Currently the business model works like this:

1)A user from your target demographics signs up at your website (or install
your app on her device) 2)Responds to a series of questions asked by you - and
provides some actionable feedback 3)Gets paid $5/website or $10/app (we are
charging $9 or $15 respectively).

If there is a way to create a better model, I would be happy to consider it.
My goal is to cater to new startups and give them a number of users from their
target audience so that they can get their initial testing done and get soem
feedback at a comparatively lower cost.

------
pghimire
I am basically trying to find out if there is an actual need for a service
like this. Thanks for your input.

